Ask HN: What do you use to find non-tech news? - andrewxhill
======
simonblack
Pick as broad a range of news outlets as you can. That includes Western
outlets (BBC, Guardian,ABC, NewsCorp), Russian outlets (RT), Middle Eastern
outlets(Al Jazeera, Press TV), Asian outlets (Asia Times, Global Times).

With such a broad coverage, the biases tend to cancel out and you get a better
perspective on the real news.

Nothing is perfect however, but eventually you get a 'feel' for which outlets
are generally more truthful, more often, than others.

------
kstenerud
Reuters. They do high quality journalism, and as a result about 10% of their
articles are useful, which is about 10x more than most others. You can also
select different regions to get news tailored to that area.

Foreign Policy used to be good, but I've found their quality to be slipping
and their views becoming more partisan in recent times.

Al Jazeera is good for monitoring the pulse of the Middle East. Generally good
reporting, as long as you are mindful of their agenda.

RT is good for keeping tabs on what Russia wants the world to think of them,
which is useful insight into such an isolated country.

For Asia, it's tricky. Asahi shinbun is widely read, but it's heavily slanted
in favor of Japan. I've found that Asian publications tend to have stronger
nationalist and pro-government slants than Western publications, making them
somewhat obtuse reads. Still, it's a view into Asia you wouldn't get from the
Western press, so it's useful.

